

Phone Call with UMG and Kim Dotcom - Ad Replacement - almind
https://soundcloud.com/kimdotcom/universal-music-group-and-kim-dotcom

======
brianobush
Wow, this is amazing. Wonder who called the feds in, since it sounds like UMG
was liking this idea.

